# Iguana vs snakes



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2016)

This is a snippet from a David Attenborough documentary for Planet Earth II.
It was not filmed in Australia because we don't have iguanas and our beaches are beautifully sandy and don't harbour packs of ravenous snakes.

The commentary is not Sir David and the language is vulgar. Turn the sound off if that bothers you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfBNG5KD1oU


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Disgusting, and you aren't kidding anyone, filmed in OZ for sure...


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 15, 2016)

Ewwww! That is the stuff nightmares are made of. How do I "unsee" that? If you don't like snakes, don't even look! Ewww!

Here's a site showing Australia's most dangerous snakes:

http://www.australiangeographic.com.../2012/07/australias-10-most-dangerous-snakes/


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 15, 2016)

Lizards are cute for the most part. Under two feet and they can be cute. Snakes I will barely care for if I'm being paid. Otherwise they are cat toys in my yard. Nope I love rodents way too much.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Disgusting, and you aren't kidding anyone, filmed in OZ for sure...


Scouts honour that is not filmed in OZ. I'm thinking South America.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2016)

And I'm thinking your backyard...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2016)

It's a Galapagos island

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG3l7VxaNcc


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hmm, probably faked, like the moon landings were...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes, Robotronics most likely.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, you do have a fledging film industry, and "Last Cab to Darwin" was a thoughtful offering on a man trying to end his life after being diagnosed with only three months to live...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2016)

I was thinking snake island, off the coast of Brazil. I saw a documentary on one of the history channels where this is the worlds most dangerous island.


----------

